# Sony Bravia & 'Youtube'?



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi how do you get full screen when watching *'youtube' *on a *Sony TV*? if at all you can?

Thx


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on my panasonic - it has the list on the left and a smallish box playing the video on the right - i left arrow so the box playing the video is highlighted and then say OK and it goes full screen - took about 4 months to work out i could do that - and then my 8 year old niece actually did it quite naturally - kids aaaaa


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers thx found it finally


----------

